# Poor Dads Auto Doser



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to post up my latest D.I.Y. project, Poor Dads Auto Doser. What your looking at is 1000ml IV drip bag that contains a weeks worth of fertilizers running into my 90gal fish tank. 

Contents:
In the bag I have Bightwell Aquatics: FlorinMulti 9ml, Florin-K 36ml, Florin-Fe 36ml, FlorinAxis 9ml, FlorinGro 36 ml, and BlackWater 22.5ml. I added distilled water to increase the volume total to 1000ml, the bags capacity. 

Dosage:
I have the bag dosing at 2 drips per minute. This will give me a slow amount of fertilizers feeding into my tank over the course of seven days. I'm trying to mimic natures slow release into water bodies and reduce algae related issues.

Calculations:
My fertilizers totaled up to 148.5ml. I added the capacity difference with distilled water to fill the entire capacity of the bag, 1000ml. Since I added a weeks worth of fertilizer, I divided the total capacity by 7 to equal the amount I needed dosed into my tank daily which is 142ml. Using drip rate formula Volume X Calibration over Rate(minutes). Note, calibration is how many drips it takes the IV to equal 1ml. 142ml x 20 over 1440minutes (24hrs) equaled to 1.97 drips per minute.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I seem to recall the IV bag approach being pursued by others. Suggest some thread research in various aquatic plant forums.

Bob


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Haha! Such a simple and practical concept!

And creepy! 

But I'd color my fertilizers blood red with some harmless food coloring.

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Niko, that is not a bad idea. Right now it looks like ice tea or weak coffee.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Do the various ingredients settle or stratify in the bag, or do they stay in solution?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

are you're fish sick, or you giving them a thorizen shoot?. HA HA he sent this last night to me in a text.. now that I can see a big photo it doesn't look so bad.. I'll have to try this.. the real question is where did you get a IV drip..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe the iron keeps trying to settle on me. When I go to feed the fish, I just shake the bag. I do have a cheating agent in the mix(black water extract) to try and keep the minerals from precipitating out. 

@Joey: Just know the right people in the right places. LOL!

I was iced in today so my creativity got the best of me. I used a in tank filter and built a pet fountain.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I know the right people too. my brother is a M.A. along with a few of my friends... can they send me a Iv drip too. I'm okay but I feel down the drive way, taking some trash out. that is what I get for going out in flip flops, and not having a spot light on me. I feel on my left arm.


----------

